# Gustav and Lucky's breeding diary



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

I paired them up on the 22nd of december(10 days ago) Gustav mated with Lucky once upon entering the flight cage and twice the day after. Since then Gustav has worked on the nest rearranging the shredded papers. Today (new years eve) The two of them were on the floor having a bath which they have never went near before so I hoping its a good sign.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Good Luck 
Were they bonded before you paired them up, I'd love to see a picture of the two of them.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hopefully they are a bonded pair 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

As soon as they were introduced to each other they male did his song and dance and they mated then. Theve been together for a while before I moved them into the breeding flight. 
So to answer your question their bonded.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

It'll be exciting waiting to see if/when they lay eggs. I love watching them get the nest ready and renovating the opening 
I'll be looking forward to seeing how they go


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

That. Makes two of us so


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow so was truely love at first sight lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Heres Lucky this was before i had Gustav. 
I dont have a picture of Gustav unfortunatly


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Breeding has been postponed due to molt.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Lucky is so pretty, is she a lutino  I'd love a lutino one day


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think she is as she shows yellow lines


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Egg 1 laid the 09/01/14
egg 2 laid the 11/01/14
Egg 3 laid the 13/01/14
Egg 4 laid the 15/01/14
Theres also a dummy egg as the female was incubating and Gustav wouldn't do his share so the fake egg worked.


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Egg 5 laid 17/01/14


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

When can I candle them? I was thinking in a weeks time


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can candle the eggs when they are at least a week old 
Congratulations on the 5th egg!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the eggs 
A week is the best time to candle them but my last clutch I wasn't patient and candled a bit earlier, I was just able to see a little red dot pumping which I assume was their heartbeat


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Is it common for first time hen to lay unfertilised eggs?


----------

